# Tivo Under Armour Commercial is TOO LOUD



## benbarton (May 26, 2008)

Tivo .... YOu've started adding a WAY TOO LOUD Under Armour commercial to the beginning of EVERY show I record. I don't like the fact that you are adding commercials, but I HATE that this commercial is SO LOUD that it blows us out of the living room.

PLEASE STOP!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

You realize we are not TiVo, right? You may want to reach out to them directly.


----------



## McNublette (Aug 9, 2006)

it is loud tho...


----------



## myfins1 (Dec 10, 2003)

Pre-roll ads can be removed. I would argue they shouldn't be there in the first place but I digress. This can be accomplished with a phone call to TiVo or more to my liking, it can be done via Chat online with TiVo as well. I finally got irritated enough with them to do just that.

However I have heard people complain when getting them removed, they reappear about 30 days later further annoying folks. I learned that if you specifically request they remove these ads and preemptively advise them you want this done as a permanent removal and not a temporary one where they reappear that they can do that as well. I can't speak for the success of either option but I did request this just today. I am including the text of our chat for reference.



> Mitzi (4/8/2020, 1:07:55 PM): Thank you for contacting TiVo Support Chat, my name is Mitzi and I am happy to assist you.
> Me (4/8/2020, 1:08:05 PM): thank you
> Me (4/8/2020, 1:08:43 PM): I am concerned and disturbed with pre-roll ads I am seeing which is disruptive. I am told I am able to contact Tivo to have them removed.
> Me (4/8/2020, 1:09:34 PM): I have also heard when Tivo removes these ads, the service reappears about 30 days later which would cause me another disruption for my business. I have learned these can be removed permanently.
> ...


I run a business and have a demo showroom I use these on. I resisted even trying to remove them as this wasn't a personal account. However it was too much to try to overcome. That being said, I need to have them removed from my personal account as well. Please note they will request the TSN for each of your devices. I figured it would be set to the account. So have all of your TSN's handy and ready to provide them. I did this via online chat and had the screen open showing all of my device TSN's.


----------

